# so excited!!!!!!



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

just bought my very first coffee machine. its a........wait for it.............silvia v3!!!!!!

thought it was coming for sat but he sed wont be till monday. gonna be longest weekend ever!!!!!!!!!!!!

alrdy thinkin of pid and stuff. loookin to gt a grinder by monday couple people in mind watch this space... any accessories youd like to recomend plz. or any freebies no one wants.ha that will be your good deed for the year done haha. like to say thanks to all members who have gave me some tips and advice. much appreciated hope start of long relationship and a few thousand cups coffee haha


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats on your new machine. Is it new or second hand? Now to start buying all the little bits that'll mount up. Tamper, scales, timer. Etc


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations! Espresso is like the Hotel California: 'you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.' I'll add a really good knock box for your pucks to J1W's list of accessories.

Get a heavy one that doesn't spill over when you knock your puck out. I have this one. My only change would be to make it a bit bigger:

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/rattleware-maple-knock-box-set

It will probably look expensive to you right now but you'll keep the right one forever and if you buy a plastic one you'll throw it away in a fit of peak when you **just can't stand it anymore** ..... apparently... I've heard.... from a mate... who knew someone who did this... apparently.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Silvia is a great machine. Pair it with a decent grinder to get the best out of. Feed it fresh roasted beans and you will be rewarded. Have fun.


----------



## Jaspers (Mar 4, 2013)

You'll do some great shots. It is much better to have a PID (I have auber). Think about your workspace so that there is sufficient space to use the steam wand and practice your foaming technique with soapy water to save on milk! It will be lots of fun!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats on the Sylvia. As a previous Sylvia owner I'd recommend a search the internet for temperature surfing so you get the best out of your machine (until you get a PID). If you can master the Sylvia she'll reward you with some 1st class espresso. Enjoy her


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Congratulations! Espresso is like the Hotel California: 'you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.' I'll add a really good knock box for your pucks to J1W's list of accessories.
> 
> Get a heavy one that doesn't spill over when you knock your puck out. I have this one. My only change would be to make it a bit bigger:
> 
> ...


If you want a wee knock box the Grindenstein ones are fine. I had one for months and it was great aside from emptying fairly often.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

There is a cafelat one for sale on the BST. I have one, they are good and a decent size


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

some of these brands are ova my head would need to look into em. the first things that come to mind are a jug. is there any problem using my bin ?? was wondering if any has advice from onpening to first pour or use?? or is the manual included have decnet first op instrustion?? wats a decent tamp. btw lot of my budget gone now and need to gt grinder so will be in order of priority now. grinder1.jug2.tamp3? xyz4????


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Grinder above all else , better the grinder better the coffee .

Pre ground - garbage


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Priority 1 - grinder AND tamper.

2 - scales

3 - Jug (if you want a decent cappa)

4 - cleaning stuff and back flush disc

5 - Knockbox

6 - timer (use your watch until then)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh - and decent fresh beans of course


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

yeah dfk41 mentioned a place for beans, btw thanks for everything dfk41 nt sure on grinder thinkin a rocky but doser v doserless gt me head battered .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cappuccino crackers said:


> yeah dfk41 mentioned a place for beans, btw thanks for everything dfk41 nt sure on grinder thinkin a rocky but doser v doserless gt me head battered .


Take a deep breath ...

use one thread to ask questions on.

Doser less clumpy grinds Into PF

doserless more clumpy


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

As I mentioned earlier, you're more than welcome to pop over for a look and have a go at my setup, I live near Pumphreys roasting house so could also pop in there too


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

A doser tends to keep the grounds from flying all over the place.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

and a doser breaks up clumps.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

srry. im nt even drinking coffee at mo cause sold my old machine gt withdrawels haha.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

jason might take u up on that my son gt football till sat dinner. ill pm u before then.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

No probs mate. Just give me a little notice.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

oracleoftruth said:


> A doser tends to keep the grounds from flying all over the place.


Unless it's an un modded Mazzer which chucks grounds off to one side like there's no tomorrow. I would clarify Bootsy's thoughts on doser vs doserless, at the bottom end of the market the dosered versions are probably harder work than their doserless variants, and that higher up the market and make dependent, as you should know, doserless grinders are not all clumpy, after your last 2 doserless grinders martin !!!


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I thought you might say that charlie! I should have clarified that I mean low end doserless.

We should have a low end or beginner grinder grind off. Although beginner setup seems to be getting bigger and bigger at the moment!


----------

